# New Woodmaster 750 Recommendations.



## Forastero (Mar 1, 2006)

Any comments on the new Woodmaster 750 ?

I really like 30-06 but with semiauto I wonder if 308 would be a wiser choice due to its shorter action but a recent review claimed the 30-06 worked flawless but then who can believe magazine reviews these days?

I also have three 7400 30-06 10 round magazines.

If I get one in 308 would the 18.5" Vs 22" barrel have to much recoil and flash and give up long range power? 
There is only a 1/4 lbs. differnce in weight between the two barrel lengths.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Im not looking to start any wars or anything(remington7400...) but I hate all remington semi-autos I havent shot the new one or anything but I just cant imagine the new one being anything but nasty trouble. My recomondations is stay away from it, if you have to have semi-auto go with the BAR or check the beneli R1 or look at the winchester SXR.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Going by what people say, I can assume that the quality of Remington's Rifles, particularly automatic and pumps, have been hit and miss in quality. But the ones that close relatives of mine own are flawless. I'd definitely check out the new 750. Right now I'm shooting a Browning B.A.R. Lightweight Stalker in 30/06. It's been perfect. I'd check out the Browning also unless you are dead set on the Remington, the Brownings aren't that much higher in price.


----------



## Forastero (Mar 1, 2006)

Just last month I was was trying to decide between a rem 7600 pump in 30-06 Vs a BAR in 300 Win Mag. The 7400 has never been an option for me due to its bad rep. I decide to go with the pump mosly because I had these 10 round magazines (I know, not a good reason in a hunting rifle) but then I read about the new 750.

I probably will stay away from it for a while to see how it performs which I believe will be very good since its feeding mechanisms are mostly redesigned differnt from the 7400. I was told the same thing about the AR-15 and so I waited and now have a very dependable and accurate little semiauto.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Sounds like you have it planned good!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

agreed :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just let me state my experience and you make your own decision.

I have hunted extensively with the Remington 7400 in .30-06(hence my name). I have hunted in all types of terrain, and all types of conditions. I have hunted in sub zero temperatures and days when the thermometer was ready to melt. In a nut shell my 7400 has been to hell and back, and is willing to go again if I ask it to.

My 7400 has NEVER hung up or misfired with the exeception of those I exeperienced while working up handloads. But this can be exepected, once I found a handload it liked I never again experienced a problem. It has cycled every brand of factory ammo I ever tried, Remington, Winchester, Federal, Sellior and Belliot, PMC.

My 7400 is by no means a tack driver, but it isn't intended to be. However I can keep all shots under 1 1/2 inches at 100 yards and under 3 inches at 200 yards, and in a pie plate at 300 yards. if you ask me I say this is plenty good for a semi auto hunting rifle, exepecially since I hunt in the woods where a shot over 100 yards is rare.

If you are interensted in a light, quick, fast handeling rifle for close quarters deer and elk hunting(the kind of hunting I prefer over all others) the 7400 fits the bill. It is in my opinion the ultimate brush gun, it points like a shotgun, shoots as fast as you can get on target and squeeze the trigger, and hits with authority. But if you want to shoot mountian goats at 500 yards you had better get a heavy barreled bolt.

:2cents:


----------

